# Uberx Dallas rate drop



## mikeme (Jul 31, 2015)

Starting from August 3rd. The rate for uberx Dallas will drop to.85 cent per mile. Hahaha


----------



## Hitecsaver (Oct 25, 2014)

After 4800 trips and waiting for UBER to raise to the rates I signed up for....I am gone. They are idiots. They sent the same email about how reducing rates would increase our income... matter of fact my income is down 40% from what is was last summer because of the cuts.

When is UBER staff going to get through its thick skulls that you can only do X amount of trips in an hour/day. 1 year ago I averaged 15-23 trips a day, after the 1st cuts I averaged 15-23 trips a day, In January I averaged 15-23 trips a day. This summer I averaged 15-23 trips a day. Oh, that was also working 70-80 hours a week....to make $500-600 after UBER's cut and Gas only. And they sent me that bogus email I averaged $20-22 an hour. BULL SHIT!!!

UBER you justs lost a 4800 plus rider and have made an ENEMY. I will write my congressman and inform all about your analytic team and how ready dumb they are. You are not interested in driver well being at all. How can I afford to offer a $35K car full time for making less than $8 hour!!!


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks like they are hitting a bunch of cities at the same time. Milwaukee drivers got notified of a 15% pay cut today.


----------



## zaid175 (Jul 31, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> Looks like they are hitting a bunch of cities at the same time. Milwaukee drivers got notified of a 15% pay cut today.


They're basically degrading their company by not paying attention to the drivers.


----------



## mikeme (Jul 31, 2015)

I have been driving for them for more than a year. With this price there is no way am gone be driving again. Am already loosing money as it is


----------



## zaid175 (Jul 31, 2015)

mikeme said:


> I have been driving for them for more than a year. With this price there is no way am gone be driving again. Am already loosing money as it is


Exactly the toll tag the gas money with low fare prices ???! What are they trying to do


----------



## mikeme (Jul 31, 2015)

zaid175 said:


> Exactly the toll tag the gas money with low fare prices ???! What are they trying to do


They r stl making money it's just the drivers. And we all know they don't give a crap about the drivers


----------



## zaid175 (Jul 31, 2015)

mikeme said:


> They r stl making money it's just the drivers. And we all know they don't give a crap about the drivers


They need to remember who made the company it's us the community


----------



## mikeme (Jul 31, 2015)

zaid175 said:


> They need to remember who made the company it's us the community


They are just a bunch of morons.


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

mikeme said:


> Starting from August 3rd. The rate for uberx Dallas will drop to.85 cent per mile. Hahaha


That's "Life Changing Money" right there.


----------



## bill7578 (Jul 12, 2015)

Absolutely disgusting what Uber is doing....will never drive for them again!!


----------



## UberIdiot55 (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm with you Bill7578. I'm done. Seriously. It's too degrading.


----------



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

Well this is great, .


----------



## zaid175 (Jul 31, 2015)

UberIdiot55 said:


> I'm with you Bill7578. I'm done. Seriously. It's too degrading.


I agree their customer first policy just doesn't do it


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Who, why, and how is anyone able to survive at .85/mile? Because what I think may be happening is Uber is finding these obedient slave type drivers. They might not even understand why these drivers drive, all they know is they do. This slave base may be growing over time, affording them the ability to cut rates like this. I personally cannot imagine why anyone would. Hopefully I'm wrong and people really are turning off their apps and finding better things to do.


----------



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

Well, time to dust off that resumé & find a REAL job.


----------



## bill7578 (Jul 12, 2015)

And keep in mind, 98% of uber riders don't tip because of uber's misleading them! what a damn shame how dirt bags like Kalanick can make billions from deceitful practices! I hope that he's proud of himself!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Hmmm...well I'm out. What are Lyft's rates?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Lyft is still running at $4/min; $0.90/mile; $0.15/minute.

*Lyft Pricing*
* Base Charge * $0.00
* Cancel Penalty * $5.00
* Cost Minimum * $4.00
* Cost Per Mile * $0.90
* Cost Per Minute * $0.15
* Trust And Safety Fee * $1.55
* Airport Fees * *Varies​Although at least with app-based tipping, I feel like there's a much higher chance of seeing tips.


----------



## ZombieNation (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks like Lyft will be gaining a few new drivers. 
<~~~~This is one


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

If anyone needs a referral code, message me! ($500 after 50 rides for you and me).


----------



## Future Former Lyft Driver (Jan 25, 2015)

Lyft also doesn't take the safety fee out of your $4 minimum. And with lyft, if u work more than 30 or 50 hrs you get 10% or 20% bonus.


----------



## Brucek1965 (Mar 18, 2015)

What I'm really shocked at is the 10 cents a minute in Dallas now so if a person has an uber driver take him to the mall why bother to call another uber if your only going to be there for an hour it's 6.00 and your driver will make 4.80 for his hour of work 4.80 an hour = slavery people wake the F**k up stop driving for these scumbags until they have some decency


----------

